# Quicher Bichin!



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello all.
Today was a good day for me, until i came on here and saw some major trollin goin on. and not the good kind. Im no mod, but I want to try and keep this place (Droid X section) as clean as possible. I'll say this as polite as possible, but lets face it. when it comes to this stuff, I really cant stand it. If this goes post against rules, then mods delete it, but i doubt it is.
SO...
This isnt directly aimed at one person or dev, but Im trying to start a trend here.
Lets keep the requests for specific features of roms, or issues, within the given rom's thread. If you 'want' something, ask politely in those threads. I speak for myself in saying that it would be a shame to see 1000 threads of rom requests. I get it, you want your geebees and your H Dees, but really? You are so attention centered that you need your own thread?
For example, CVPCS has worked his *ASS* off for months to get Cyanogenmod working on the Droid X. MONTHS!!! Not even 24 hours have gone by since the release and already we have these silly requests??? come on people. If you cant donate, at least show some respect and courtesy and thank him. Let him be. He just did a very hard task. When you come home from work, do you want your wife to yell at you about how you forgot to pick up milk? NO! same thing applies here. I hope others feel the same way about this as me. And that was just one example, because this forum is still growing. Lets not make this an XDA, mmmkay?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Definitely agree with you bro. I've already seen where a few users have posted their questions in the wrong threads, multiple sections, because no one answered their question in five seconds... Lil bit annoying..


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

People post other threads because at 40+ pages, many things get lost. I understand the REQ threads dont make sense, but any other CM topic doesn't necessarily have to be in the same thread. BTW its ironic you opened another thread to complain ala XDA. Kinda funny I think bro


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

What I find annoying or demeaning is when people post things like " you should look at my post on page 3, etc, " where they are posting how they think they could fix an issue, but I think the developer is ALOT smarter than them. Its just another way that people want to pretend they are smarter or suggest the developer contact a different developer from a totally different type of device, it just rubs me wrong and would offend me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> People post other threads because at 40+ pages, many things get lost. I understand the REQ threads dont make sense, but any other CM topic doesn't necessarily have to be in the same thread. BTW its ironic you opened another thread to complain ala XDA. Kinda funny I think bro


i agree with this and thats why i wasnt going to go ahead and move the thread the OP was talking about. Unless the OP of that thread said he wanted it moved. Which he did eventually...and thats what i told him before i moved it....was that the CM7 thread got 40 pages+ in one day. Imagine in one week...most of the time people will get anwsers faster if they post a seperate topic when its something that big #justsayin


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, I agree wholeheartedly again man. If we don't want this being XDA2 then we can't act like we're all forum pro's. We're all here to help and learn.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

agreed there can be seprate questions i know ive posted something in a huge thread and it never gets answered because if some people are carrying on a conversation your question will just be passed and then pages and pages go by. so shush matt, your to young to understand.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> agreed there can be seprate questions i know ive posted something in a huge thread and it never gets answered because if some people are carrying on a conversation your question will just be passed and then pages and pages go by. so shush matt, your to young to understand.


hahaha to young? how old ye be matt?


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I think request threads are a good thing to be honest. It probably doesn't make much sense based on how this forum is setup, but if each developer had their own section, then request threads would be great. For example, if under DX -> Development, there was a "CM4DX" sub-forum, having a request thread would be very useful for discussion, since it is located in the correct section. With just a broad development sub-forum, it could be hard to see which request is paired with which ROM/mod.

TL;DR: Request threads are useful if you know what they belong to.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> hahaha to young? how old ye be matt?


matt is like 14 or 15 i think


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

teh_g said:


> I think request threads are a good thing to be honest. It probably doesn't make much sense based on how this forum is setup, but if each developer had their own section, then request threads would be great. For example, if under DX -> Development, there was a "CM4DX" sub-forum, having a request thread would be very useful for discussion, since it is located in the correct section. With just a broad development sub-forum, it could be hard to see which request is paired with which ROM/mod.
> 
> TL;DR: Request threads are useful if you know what they belong to.


I like this idea it has worked well in the past makes things less cluttered. Admins ideas?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

First off, thx for everyone opinions. glad to hear from yall what yall think about everything going on here in the DX subforum.



teh_g said:


> I think request threads are a good thing to be honest. It probably doesn't make much sense based on how this forum is setup, but if each developer had their own section, then request threads would be great. For example, if under DX -> Development, there was a "CM4DX" sub-forum, having a request thread would be very useful for discussion, since it is located in the correct section. With just a broad development sub-forum, it could be hard to see which request is paired with which ROM/mod.
> 
> TL;DR: Request threads are useful if you know what they belong to.


In reponse to teh_g. As of right now we dont have a use for each dev to have their own subforum. unless they have multiple roms and also maintain the subforum as well. Which as of right now they all have one rom.And also at this moment, they have the time to maintain their own subforum, because of all the work they are currently doing. But if the demand from the community rises to a point where its needed. We will go that route. In the mean time. If you or anyone posts something about a certain rom just put "[CM7],[LIBERTY], ect." And people will know rom you are talking about. As the community here grows. We will continue to expand as needed.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> I like this idea it has worked well in the past makes things less cluttered. Admins ideas?


I love organizing things. People should be able to have side discussions outside of the main release thread. If people are going to compare battery life of the ROM, doing it in the main release thread may be annoying.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

teh_g said:


> I love organizing things. People should be able to have side discussions outside of the main release thread. If people are going to compare battery life of the ROM, doing it in the main release thread may be annoying.


exactly.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Now in response to this thread as a whole
[NOTE]Posting New Threads About Roms-Please Read


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> matt is like 14 or 15 i think


Wow we gotta youngin. I love the android community, when it comes to the ages. and on that note i wanna post a thread i saw on another forum that i loved. BRB with a link


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet thanks for this. No more non moderators trying to police rules that arent rules.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Sweet thanks for this. No more non moderators trying to police rules that arent rules.


hahaha


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Wow we gotta youngin. I love the android community, when it comes to the ages. and on that note i wanna post a thread i saw on another forum that i loved. BRB with a link


Totally agree with you. I think its incredible how a teenager can grasp the ins and outs of making this stuff all work. I remember being in highschool and teaching part of my computer class because I understood it better than my teacher. Its awesome to be a young sponge and have the ability to retain everything , its that point in life where you don't have to worry about bills, kids, your marriage; wow brings back some good memories 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't really see the point in request threads but I run CM. 
As far as new threads due to people being overwhelmed by a large thread; the search thread feature







is not scary. It's unacceptable to start a post with "I don't know if this has been discussed before....." when upon using that tool it's quite obvious.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> Don't really see the point in request threads but I run CM.
> As far as new threads due to people being overwhelmed by a large thread; the search thread feature
> 
> 
> ...


i see what ur saying..but
thats not really what we meant. We meant if something was'nt asked before. And they wanted to ask a question. its okay for them to post it as a new thread and not post it in the orig thread. Because alot of times, questions gets lost in the craziness of people posting alot of things fast.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> thats not really what we meant...we meant if something wasnt asked before. and they asked a question. its okay for them to post it as a new thread and not post it in the orig thread. Because it alot of times gets lost in the craziness of people posting alot of things fast.


Post insecurity syndrome or PIS


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay. im not starting an argument i'm just stating what we were talking about.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Okay. im not starting an argument i'm just stating what we were talking about.


Huh? I meant that's what you were describing. Not that you were diagnosed with PIS.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

o i thought u meant my post was me having post insecurity. or PIS lol my bad.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

God damn poontab you need to just stop with the bull shit posts all you have been doing is starting shit.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^Links? Just kidding. I understand you must think I insulted you phone or something retarded like that.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

/me Cries


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

+1 OP

I was in the original thread trying to help as much as I could (not very much honestly) and people would just keep crying about how things didn't work in a beta release that just defied belief of many droid users.

In the instance of CM at least, don't keep mentioning the same bugs and requests. Don't be mad that this release doesn't meet your standards...It's BETA, aka testing phase.
Be patient and helpful. Also, READ+SEARCH+READ...if you can't follow directions or use a search button, Don't bother posting.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> +1 OP
> 
> I was in the original thread trying to help as much as I could (not very much honestly) and people would just keep crying about how things didn't work in a beta release that just defied belief of many droid users.
> 
> ...


I've read through all of the 90+ pages of the thread. People aren't always just *****ing because they can. I agree in one sense that like...don't put CM7 on your phone and then be like WHAR ARE TEH BLUR WIDGETZ but like...it's an open beta for a reason. Cvpcs WANTS bug reports. Please don't yell at everyone for actually posting them. You can post bug reports in a polite manner while still being super excited about the ROM. I am! I am totally okay with not having a working camera and wonky gps for now in order to have CM7







That doesn't mean that it doesn't help Cvpcs to know how many people are experiencing certain bugs. Just because one person posted it before doesn't mean that might not have been an isolated issue for that one person. It helps him to know if a lot of people are having the issue, because then he can assume that it actually is a problem, and not just one person's screwy install.

I just implore everyone to not be rude in general. I don't want this forum to turn into that, I'm really happy here. So, in conclusion: polite bug reports good, and make sure to thank Cvpcs for all of his hard work! And, that said, I do agree, don't whine or request 9 million things that you want to be working. Understand that you're installing a beta and don't bug him about ETAs on fixes. It may be helpful to explain what isn't working so he knows, but it certainly isn't helpful to be like FIX IT NOW after he's spent nearly a year trying to get this out to us. Be nice, people.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> I've read through all of the 90+ pages of the thread. People aren't always just *****ing because they can. I agree in one sense that like...don't put CM7 on your phone and then be like WHAR ARE TEH BLUR WIDGETZ but like...it's an open beta for a reason. Cvpcs WANTS bug reports. Please don't yell at everyone for actually posting them. You can post bug reports in a polite manner while still being super excited about the ROM. I am! I am totally okay with not having a working camera and wonky gps for now in order to have CM7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to nd :-D i really wanted to stop this thread but good call


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> First off, thx for everyone opinions. glad to hear from yall what yall think about everything going on here in the DX subforum.
> 
> In reponse to teh_g. As of right now we dont have a use for each dev to have their own subforum. unless they have multiple roms and also maintain the subforum as well. Which as of right now they all have one rom.And also at this moment, they have the time to maintain their own subforum, because of all the work they are currently doing. But if the demand from the community rises to a point where its needed. We will go that route. In the mean time. If you or anyone posts something about a certain rom just put "[CM7],[LIBERTY], ect." And people will know rom you are talking about. As the community here grows. We will continue to expand as needed.


alright, i like this alot better. sorry for starting such a commotion


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Sweet thanks for this. No more non moderators trying to police rules that arent rules.


I wasnt trying to "Police" dude. I know it came off that way, and it was because i was a bit heated at all the CM requests, and the lack of respect. I wanted to see what others opinions were. And i specifically noted that if a mod wanted to tell me whats up, i was completely open to it. So you, my friend, are attacking in the wrong way. I get it, age is a difference, but i still have plenty of knowledge to spend my time in a forum dedicated to peoples interest. There is no age limit for rootzwiki that im aware of. If you find one, show it to me and ill **** off. I know of a specific example of someone that YOU wouldnt think they are how old they actually are, yet ive seen you show respect to them. So no, age is not an excuse BrutalSauce.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> alright, i like this alot better. sorry for starting such a commotion


all good bro :-D


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> I wasnt trying to "Police" dude. I know it came off that way, and it was because i was a bit heated at all the CM requests, and the lack of respect. I wanted to see what others opinions were. And i specifically noted that if a mod wanted to tell me whats up, i was completely open to it. So you, my friend, are attacking in the wrong way. I get it, age is a difference, but i still have plenty of knowledge to spend my time in a forum dedicated to peoples interest. There is no age limit for rootzwiki that im aware of. If you find one, show it to me and ill **** off. I know of a specific example of someone that YOU wouldnt think they are how old they actually are, yet ive seen you show respect to them. So no, age is not an excuse BrutalSauce.


Sorry Matt i just know your a youngin nothing wrong with that. I was just giving you crap, sorry man. You are knowledgeable i know that.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

there we go <3 all around


----------

